

Real Programmers Don't Use PASCAL [1982] - ableal
http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/realmen.html

======
ableal
Reference fished out of the excellent essay The Mathematical Hacker
(<http://www.evanmiller.org/mathematical-hacker.html> ), discussed here a few
days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4915328>

